# Favorite adjustable wrench(cresent type)?



## stoop14 (Feb 5, 2012)

Looking to get some good ones that won't slip. Any recommendations? Anything about gray brand?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

PROTO SATIN CLIK-STOP ADJUSTABLE WRENCHES

Keep them well oiled they are tight, which is why they work so well, but if you get them wet and don't oil them you will oil them before you can use them again.... :yes:


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

I like Ridgid or the small stuff but Proto for the 12"-24" wrenches.

Mark


----------



## MootsNYC (Dec 19, 2013)

I have ridgid and cresent from 6-15 and I have a 18" Snap on cresent wrench


----------



## budders (May 19, 2013)

I used husky for the complete set


----------



## stoop14 (Feb 5, 2012)

I have the husky set also and it's complete junk slips all the time.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

i only use knipex with flat jaws. works great with finished product or for tightening adaptors on water heaters. i also use knipex cobras instead of channel locks or water pump pliers {whatever everyone calls them}. they work like a pipe wrench and grip great.i have them from 6" to 18". i buy them from my snap on tool guy. :thumbup:


----------



## stoop14 (Feb 5, 2012)

I was just going to ask about Knipex pliers wrench are they really that much better then cresent style wrenches? Only thing I was thinking about was they look like more of a pain to get into tight spots, and if you have the two handles far apart a pain to work.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I also use the Proto wrenches Red posted. They work very well. I also like the wide mouth channel lock wrench


----------



## stoop14 (Feb 5, 2012)

For the knipex is the comfort grip worth the extra cost?


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

I use pipe wrenches for everything, even on chrome pieces , gives that rustic look

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

Sears is the cheapest place I have found knipex pliers. As far as adjustable wrenches go i like the bahco ones. Bahco 9072 RP US Adjustable/Pipe Wrench Ergo, 10-Inch, Black:Amazon:Home Improvement


----------



## Steveking (May 16, 2014)

I use Cresent or channel lock brand going to loose them anyway.


----------



## Steveking (May 16, 2014)

Sears Craftsman is good get a 3 pack 6" 8" 10" for about 30 bucks or less .


----------



## themavinator (Apr 15, 2009)

Channel lock makes a cool stubby one that opens real wide. But i think only menards carries it.


----------



## Flyguy199 (Sep 20, 2011)

Craftsman


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

My preferred brand is diamond horse shoe and tool but they are getting hard to find. Lol old timer I guess.


----------



## rockstar (Jul 24, 2014)

I've got raptor crescents in my arsenal


----------

